# pyTivo web-app for Amahi - Announcement



## jeepguy_1980 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just worked with one of the admins over at Amahi. We wrote (mostly the admin) a pyTivo web-app for Amahi.

http://www.amahi.org/apps/pytivo

For those not familiar with Amahi, it's just a Linux (currently Fedora) based home server software. It has a really clean web-interface and makes it really simple to install a variety of linux software for your home server.

Right now, the pyTivo app does not include the tivodecode binary. We will also be adding vidmgr in the coming days. If you are interested in testing this app, just request access on the amahi site.


----------



## jeepguy_1980 (Mar 2, 2008)

The app has been updated to include HME for python and VIDMGR.


----------

